# Rapido 2007 User Manual



## abw01329 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm a new owner of a Rapido 9048DF 2007 and it wasnt supplied with a User Manual.
Can anyone point me in the direction to buy or copy one?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Don't waste your time looking for one. It's a generic manual and a complete waste of time.


----------

